# Differential Adjustment



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

This LSD I bought off a guy is turning into an interesting situation. He said I should get the diff. taken to a shop and have all the adjustment washers checked and stuff. But then he said all I have to do is use my old case and just use the adjustment washers from that. I really have no idea if I even have all the parts! What should I do? Has anyone had any expierence like this with differentials? Please help!!!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

little240boy said:


> This LSD I bought off a guy is turning into an interesting situation. He said I should get the diff. taken to a shop and have all the adjustment washers checked and stuff. But then he said all I have to do is use my old case and just use the adjustment washers from that. I really have no idea if I even have all the parts! What should I do? Has anyone had any expierence like this with differentials? Please help!!!


Yeah, which LSD is it? I'm assuming it's the VLSD. Do you have the half shafts from the VLSD? How many miles are on the diff?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

little240boy said:


> This LSD I bought off a guy is turning into an interesting situation. He said I should get the diff. taken to a shop and have all the adjustment washers checked and stuff. But then he said all I have to do is use my old case and just use the adjustment washers from that.


All differential internal parts are custom fitted. You can't just use the old adjusting washers with the LSD without first checking the preload of the ring gear assembly. The new pinion shaft has to be set up to the proper depth and preload. The backlash between the pinion gear and the ring gear has to be properly set and then a tooth pattern check has to be made. 

If you've never done work on differentials, take it to a shop that does that work.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

little240boy said:


> This LSD I bought off a guy is turning into an interesting situation. He said I should get the diff. taken to a shop and have all the adjustment washers checked and stuff. But then he said all I have to do is use my old case and just use the adjustment washers from that. I really have no idea if I even have all the parts! What should I do? Has anyone had any expierence like this with differentials? Please help!!!


Read through the February issue of HCI, there is a complete install for a KAAZ LSD in a stock 240 Rearend, has like 60 some pictures with good descriptions.
This might have some tips, but the process might be different with another LSD, if you are completely lost take it to a shop!


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I can just use the half shafts from my open differential can't I? What he was talking about was, using my old case and washers and stuff but switching the main piece that makes it an VLSD rather than an open diff. I'm gonna have it taken to a shop anyways. I want to make sure that everything is in there properly and lined up. Too bad they charge 80 bucks n hour! Just to check, the half shafts I have on my 89 diff now can be used on my VLSD right? Isn't this what everyone does when using the 300zx VLSD?


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Can someone hook me up with a link to the page on a 91-93 VLSD's where it shows the entire guts of the differential. I believe it will be in the Front Final Drive section. I have the 89 FSM and on page PD-12, this is the picture I need but of the VLSD of course! Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

So does anyone know about the deal with the output shafts/half shafts? I got the open diff ones from my car now but will they work in the VLSD? Both cars are non-abs if that matters


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

little240boy said:


> Just to check, the half shafts I have on my 89 diff now can be used on my VLSD right? Isn't this what everyone does when using the 300zx VLSD?


They'll work as long as they are the 3 sets of 2 bolt pattern which they should be or else you'll have to replace them.

The biggest problem with the 300zx is that the output flanges are different. They look like a '5 star' flange where the 240sx uses 3 sets of 2. 

If you use an Infiniti VLSD (R200V), the M30 and Q45 diff's will work except for the output flanges, they also need to be the 3 sets of 2.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

little240boy said:


> Can someone hook me up with a link to the page on a 91-93 VLSD's where it shows the entire guts of the differential. I believe it will be in the Front Final Drive section. I have the 89 FSM and on page PD-12, this is the picture I need but of the VLSD of course! Thank you sooooo much!


How's this


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

thats awesome... im gonna save it to hardrive for future referal


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Has anyone on here personally (not heard) of using the short output shaft for the VLSD? I'm getting a lot of feedback saying that the output shafts work differently internally and will not work and well after so many comments i'm convinced and will probably pick up the shafts. BUT! if anyone has PERSONALLY, in their own garage used open differential outputs on a VLSD and actually has had VLSD and not open abilities, please share, i wanna hear that cuz its cheaper but i'm almost sure its not the case


----------

